# Will Paul Ryan save Mitt Romney's campaign or doom it?



## midphase (Aug 12, 2012)

Inquiring minds want to know...what do you think?


----------



## rgames (Aug 12, 2012)

Who knows! He'll pick up folks on the right and lose some in the middle. Romney probably had to pick someone more conservative than himself because he's considered too centrist by a lot of conservatives.

In all honesty, though, how much impact does the choice of VP really make? Most folks will forget about him within a couple weeks.

I like the fact Ryan was voted "Biggest Brown-Noser" by his high school class. Sounds like the kind of guy the LA locals would love!

rgames


----------



## midphase (Aug 12, 2012)

I believe this is different, let me explain. Romney has been extremely ambiguous when talking about the policies that he would implement. He talks about tax cuts, closing loopholes, and cutting assistance programs...yet to the frustration of the press and everyone else, he won't go into any details.

Ryan does, he has outlined very clearly what he wants to do, and Romney by selecting him for VP has tacitly sided with those details and taken ownership of them.

So while many people were continuing to give Romney whatever benefit of the doubt they seemed willing to give him, that time is now over and Romney's stance is now as clear as Ryan's plan.

We haven't seen quite this scenario happen before, both Palin and Biden energized or supported already existing views of the presidential candidate, neither of them actually set the agenda. Same with Gore, same with Cheney....actually scratch that last one. Cheney did have an agenda which he did implement once he was in office, but during the campaign the public didn't really realize that the P and VP roles in that administration were reversed.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 12, 2012)

IMO, the Repubs have decided that they will lose the undecided to Obama, and the only thing that will get them in the Oval Office is to super-energize their base. So they've veered extreme right (didn't think it was possible, didja?) We'll see how that works...


----------



## José Herring (Aug 12, 2012)

It's an odd choice for Romney because it doesn't give him any clear advantage with the voting segments that are giving him trouble. I mean he's already got the white conservative male vote. So he picks another white conservative male as a running mate?

I respect Ryan though because at least he isn't chicken shit like Mitt is. You know where Ryan stands and that to me in this day and age takes courage to state your beliefs.

Should be interesting the debates with Biden though. Ryan has shown very little ability as a public speaker.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 12, 2012)

Every time he's tried to 'get' the non-obvious supporters, he's failed. So now, it's all-in for the white, climate-denying, gun-totting, Freedom-Jesus-USA vote.
Freedom
Jesus
USA
"I'm Mitt Romney, and I bought out, re-located, trimmed and re-sold this message at a profit."


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 12, 2012)

This 2 year campaign was decided long ago by the true rulers of DC politics.
It wasn't obvious until this week, where the worst possible VP was chosen
and the Goldman Sachs criminals were let off of the hook.

The Pentagon gets to do as they wish w/o approval from some temporary occupant of the White House, and the final deciding factor will be the Federal Reserve stepping in with QE3 before November. 

Use your memory here, and think back to when the Democrats were run out of town for voting for a bill that they couldn't even recite a page from. The lame duck session was so intense that Obama became a Conservative, and people were totally behind the GOP. Then came Ryan, with his plan to cut entitlements, which caused the elderly and the independants to go back to Obama, where he " evolved " again into a Liberal.

Keep in mind that voting records are easy for the general public to view. Ryan voted for every single Spending bill that Bush pushed forward, now he wants to suddenly be the destroyer of entitlements.....? Please...

So Romney decided to destroy his campaign by bringing back the guy who gave away every advantage that the GOP had after the 2010 elections, or routing should I say,

Nobody is this stupid, this game stinks, and these people know exactly what they are doing. There is no chance now for Romney to win, but it does serves the false purposes these 2 extermist groups maintain.

They have divided the population into these 2 choices that when combined together represent at most 40-45% of the entire nation....

To be honest the Feds taking over private industry is what won WW2, maybe this will be the same formula for WW3, but we won't need to borrow the money as long as we keep taking over more of private industry.
This might be the smart play, I dont know yet, but I do know this game was rigged.

The media will keep this charade alive with real close polls, that switch one week from Obama to Romney, and vise versa, afterall between these 2 SuperPacs there's well over a billion dollars of advertisement money, wouldn't it be wise to follow thier instructions...?


----------



## midphase (Aug 12, 2012)

josejherring @ Sun Aug 12 said:


> I respect Ryan though because at least he isn't chicken shit like Mitt is. You know where Ryan stands and that to me in this day and age takes courage to state your beliefs.



Not so fast, Ryan's most famous fiscal stance is relatively new. Prior to 2009 he supported and voted TARP and for the auto industry bailouts, something that would definitely not fly with the Tea Party and most conservatives right now. He's got many years of voting records that the Obama campaign will sift through with a fine tooth comb to find out just how consistent his beliefs have been for the past decade.

Should be interesting, I only hope that the Obama camp doesn't underestimate their competitors.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 12, 2012)

FWIW, Jesus, Freedom and the USA are held in high regards in the Black community, so please let's not fall for the Liberal racist crap. 
I can't believe you actually believe that, and what's even sadder is our finest Democratic President in 2008 was also called a racist by these very same people you seem to hold in high regard.

Yepp, and believe it or not Black people also carry guns, a fine example of this in Chicago where the infamous Obama handler cheated his way into becoming Mayor...
But he's pretty smart at dividing people against each other, that's his specialty.

Instead of having the Police do their jobs in Chicago, and try and bring down the highest murder rate in their history, old Rahm has summoned the Black Muslim Community to try and change the neighborhood. Isn't that brilliant. 

Dividing Whites against blacks wasn't enough, now we have religion vrs religion in the Black community. These Liberals are brilliant though. They will take credit for the murder rate if it drops, if it rises, he can blame the Muslims.
Not that's how you win elections and divide a nation. 

These guys are brilliant....


----------



## rgames (Aug 12, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Aug 12 said:


> IMO, the Repubs have decided that they will lose the undecided to Obama, and the only thing that will get them in the Oval Office is to super-energize their base.


Doubtful. If the republican base doesn't vote for Romney, whom will they vote for? The ultra-liberal base of the Democratic party certainly is not in love with Obama, so the same argument would apply.

The sad fact is that 85% of voters don't care who the candidate is. They pick their teams and go with whomever they are told to vote for. It's sad, really, but it's a fact.

Elections are decided by the 15% of the voters who don't blindly follow a party. Romney doesn't have to appeal to the conservative base - they'll vote for him regardless of what he does. Just like the liberal base will vote for Obama even though they're not particularly enamored with him.

Religion, politics, sports - it's all the same. If you're a die-hard Yankees fan, would you ever cheer for the Red Sox when they play the Yankees? Of course not - you pull for whomever is added to the team you have declared "yours". Unfortunately, people behave the same with respect to politics.

Politicians never have to appeal to a base. They have to appeal to people who are not affiliated with a party, or those who change affiliations.

Haven't you noticed that presidential candidates are always pretty centrist? Well, that's why!

rgames


----------



## rgames (Aug 12, 2012)

midphase @ Sun Aug 12 said:


> Romney has been extremely ambiguous when talking about the policies that he would implement.


Of course that's what he does - all he has to do is define himself as "Not Obama". Just like all that Obama had to do was define himself as "Not Bush." Obama never had a clear agenda, either, other than explaining how the previous guy made your life miserable and how he's not that guy. Romney is doing exactly the same thing.

In fact, any presidential candidate whose campaign is built on the "Not the Current Guy" platform does the same - give as little info as possible and keep the "Current Guy" on the defensive.

rgames


----------



## midphase (Aug 12, 2012)

But that's my point, by picking Ryan, Romney is no longer the "give as little info as possible" guy, he's now the "will pass the Ryan plan as soon as I get into office" guy!


----------



## rgames (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't think so - like I said, nobody will remember Ryan's platform in two weeks and Romney is still his own guy (he's already distanced himself from Ryan's budget). He doesn't have to agree with everything the VP stands for. They're united by the fact that neither is the "Current Guy." For most voters, the rest really doesn't matter.

This is an incumbent election, so the specific platforms matter even less. You either like the current guy or not. One-term presidents are seldom (never?) voted out because the other candidate was so much better; they're voted out because they're disliked (which is why Obama likely would have lost if he ran against W Bush in 2004).

All Romney has to do is show that he's kind-of presidential. The vote will be a referendum on Obama and really have little to do with Romney's particular platform.

rgames


----------



## rgames (Aug 12, 2012)

Also, liberals need to worry less about the Presidential election and more about the elections in Congress, which seem to be leaning strongly conservative.

People pay a lot of attention to the Presidency but remember that Congress holds more of the power. If Obama wins the Presidency but the Congress goes strongly conservative then it doesn't matter who's President.

rgames


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 12, 2012)

Ryan is totally and utterly despicable. 

This is a great blog by Jared Bernstein:

http://jaredbernsteinblog.com/a-paul-ry ... ew-yorker/


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 12, 2012)

Avtually the 13 seats in the Senate up for grabs are equally as important if the status quo is to remain, I would love to see Obama with freshmen in both houses who want the hope and change we voted for in 2008.
There's no doubt now that this campaign is going to be sidetracked from the economy, which is a huge mistake for Romney, which I just can't believe they didn't grab someone from a swing state or Rubio. Wisconsin was already taken as the people have turned against the corrupt public union political aapuratus. 

All I can say is that Romney for being such an estute CEO, which really isn't what the role of Presidency is all about, he just gave away the election, when Conde Rice or Rubio could have made this a GOP win, as they would have been concentraiting on the economy, Obamas weakness, and his lack of a strong foreign policy. Which Rice has years of experience and is respected world wide by every one.

Obama will win, as this was meant to happen. 
Just get rid of the wealthy fossils that have made decades of corruption an art form.
With any luck we might get an AG who can actually convict someone as Holder is 0 for 4 in my counting, and should be fired as any half assed ADA in a private firm, would have been forced into becoming a public defender.

Liberals should start throwing victory parties now, as Ryan brought Obama back from the dead already once. This win was handed to the DNC on a Silver Platter. They may as well use the 100 million or so they have left to make sure Harry Reids choir boys aren't sent packing.


----------



## Diffusor (Aug 12, 2012)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Aug 12 said:


> Ryan is totally and utterly despicable.
> 
> This is a great blog by Jared Bernstein:
> 
> http://jaredbernsteinblog.com/a-paul-ry ... ew-yorker/



It's shocking to me you would think that.


----------



## midphase (Aug 12, 2012)

rgames @ Sun Aug 12 said:


> I don't think so - like I said, nobody will remember Ryan's platform in two weeks...



I seriously doubt the Obama camp will let that happen.


----------



## Bernard Quatermass (Aug 13, 2012)

Mitt Romney said while in London he had serious reservations about the Olympics and the security. All I want to say is WHO THE FUCK IS MITT ROMNEY?!?!

The USA hasn't had a serious candidate for President in 50 plus years. Everyone of them comes across as totally crap. Every one. Just look at your presidents over the last 40 odd years. It's a standing joke that from a country like the USA THIS is the best you can come up with. 


Believe me, I know. Just take a look at the imbeciles we had in during the labour government. The current incumbent and his chancellor are a pair of fucking twerps.

So why do you worry about assholes like Mitt Romney and Barak Obama? Whoever you vote for will be garbage.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow Bernard, so you can swear and you can insult our American friends really well. :roll: 

This is a forum of adults, not the back alley of a 7-11. I suggest you consider using a thesaurus next time you feel the need to be so crass in your posts.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 13, 2012)

Diffusor, do you think otherwise? He is a fraud and a monster who believes his own hype.

Or are you just implying that this is another of my absurd opinions that are to be dismissed because Batzdorf is a fool.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 13, 2012)

Jared Bernstein:

"The moral of the story is to beware of politicians pumped up on ideological visions stoked by novelists and fairy tales about how slashing taxes and spending sets us free.  The world is more complicated than that.  Our economic challenges will never be resolved by those who pledge never to raise taxes or spending any more than it would by those who pledge never to cut them.

And especially don’t be fooled if they happen to possess the numeracy to write their ideas down in budgets.  Their numbers just don’t add up."


----------



## Bernard Quatermass (Aug 13, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> Wow Bernard, so you can swear and you can insult our American friends really well. :roll:
> 
> This is a forum of adults, not the back alley of a 7-11. I suggest you consider using a thesaurus next time you feel the need to be so crass in your posts.



If you think that's insulting Americans then you need to get out more. I go back to the 40's mate. I think I know quite lot more about it than you and even most Americans.

Their candidates are crap. Just look at the presidents they've had and come out with something that adds up. 

Most people have no knowledge, or even an interest in history. Without that it's virtually impossible to make a judgement. Most Americans have no clue about the rest of the planet today, never mind anything else. They think everything revolves round America; for instance, telling Standard Chartered what they can and can't do with their banking and then accusing the British of allowing London finance to wreck the world economy. No wonder Standard came out with what they did especially when the whole thing was thought up and started in New York. So please, spare me the grammatical posturing and try to act like you're capable of having an honest opinion.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 13, 2012)

I read the Ryan plan on release. My guess is that makes me part of the 2% of the electorate who did or will. Some of the highlights, as I remember them:

1. Large cuts to Medicaid and a change in the structure of payment towards block grants to the states, who could then administer it with more flexibility (in other words, use the money for other things). Here's hoping the poor can afford transport out of Texas- hell, Rick Perry will probably rent panel trucks. I especially like the time limited food stamps. 

2. Vouchers for premium payments instead of traditional Medicare- hey, if it's too expensive, crawl off and die.

3. Spending cap. Automatic kick-in, go over, it's slash and burn across the board (why do I think the military budget will be excluded?)

4. Tax cuts for everyone (but mainly for the" job creators "!) Closed loopholes, though none are specified. Corporate tax down 10%.

5. Speaking of the military, restoration of the military budget pre- Obama cuts (wait, weren't we trying to save money?)

I can't remember the Social Security stuff, and I'm not gonna cheat and Google.

Really, for a short document, there's plenty more, but those were a few highlights that stayed with me. No real mention of new revenue- I'm sure it would trickle down from all the new investment.

What I like about the Ryan pick is that I find it pretty clarifying. If Ryan's America is what the country wants, they'll vote for Romney. We'll see soon enough. Personally, I think the pick dooms Romney. He didn't need help with the base that finds him too centrist- they had nowhere to go- but a less ideological pick might have wooed some undecideds.
They may not love Obama (they don't) but they know him. I think they'll view Ryan as pretty radical, dude.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 13, 2012)

rgames @ 12th August 2012 said:


> like I said, nobody will remember Ryan's platform in two weeks



I doubt that. It is a radical plan and I believe that there will be a lot of advertising coming squarely at this plan and its details. Just the medicare voucher program alone will be enough.

Personally I think Romney has rolled the dice because he thought he was going to lose without doubling down. Maybe this is about the Senate?


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 13, 2012)

Bernard Quatermass @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Bernard, so you can swear and you can insult our American friends really well. :roll:
> ...



You are a citizen of the only dumbass formerly major nation to side with Bush in the Iraq war of imperialistic and jingoistic post-9/11 hysteria-and you're deriding OUR politicians? Yeah, they stink, but you haven't had a Churchill in a long bloody time, mate.

As a matter of fact, other than the fact that you no longer have an empire and we do, there's a lot of similarity in our approaches these days, to wit, the products we're both putting out to get by-highly dubious financial instruments of boondogglery produced by carpetbaggers and rapscallions. 

Get off your high horse and join the real world-it DOES revolve around us and around China, for now. Your empire is gone. Ours is simpy crumbling.

**I'm NYC Composer, and I approved this message during a fit of dyspepsia**


----------



## George Caplan (Aug 13, 2012)

Bernard Quatermass @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> They think everything revolves round America; for instance, telling Standard Chartered what they can and can't do with their banking and then accusing the British of allowing London finance to wreck the world economy. No wonder Standard came out with what they did especially when the whole thing was thought up and started in New York. an honest opinion.



yup. thats completely correct. please allow me to apologize for larry. he has never been anywhere like the uk and i was there for over 25 years and i get the drift of what youre talking about without going into endless detail.

larry i dont think this is about empire or anything else youre talking about.

and also as a romney supporter i did i admit wince at the olympic security comment. :oops:


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 13, 2012)

George Caplan @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> Bernard Quatermass @ Mon Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> > They think everything revolves round America; for instance, telling Standard Chartered what they can and can't do with their banking and then accusing the British of allowing London finance to wreck the world economy. No wonder Standard came out with what they did especially when the whole thing was thought up and started in New York. an honest opinion.
> ...



You're a funny boy, george!

Oh yeah, I forgot to comment on the business entity based in the nation of our ALLY.
Pleasure doin' business with ya! Enjoy the next Harrod's bombing! (are they still in business?) Hey, what's the LIBOR rate this week?

Of course it's about empire. Who bothers to put down the little guys? Once they ruled the seas. Now they rule the hanky-panky makers, in collusion with us. Gotta make a buck somehow.

I didn't start this stupid diatribe, and I wouldn't have responded to it if y'all were, like, Norway or Denmark or something, but you're not. Who do you think we learned all this empire crap from?

georgie porgie, I first visited the UK is 1980. Sorry, dude. Admittedly, I was a simple tourist, visiting London, seeing museums, catching the RSC at Stratford-On-Avon.
We can't all be tools of the financial oligarchy, sailing our Maseratis down the Thames on our yachts. That's for your Randians!

I think your boy screwed the pooch picking Ryan. We shall see.


----------



## George Caplan (Aug 13, 2012)

larry weve got shooting all over the place and all the rest and you really think who the next president will be is actually important? we never had an empire in our history so i dont know what you are talking about here larry and i would be surprised if you do.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 13, 2012)

Not only did he Screw The Pooch....He sold the Puppies.

But George is right, it doesn't matter which Can Kicker gets the gig. Maybe if they get a second term and have learned anything from their first four.
Remember the first 2 years is payback to your sponsors by opening the doors at the White House and having people, unelected, that Obama never even heard of taking charge of certain tasks, free from accountability, and they get paid enormous sums as they feast on the taxpayers dime, then the second 2 years is spent " evolving " for various groups as you collect as much cash as possible.

Even Bush in his final weeks was told what to do by the Federal Reserve and Wall Street, his speech about why he decided to back TARP was so unconvincing and reminded me of an American Pilot captured by the Iraqis and then speaking to the camera......

But Sheep will follow the Herd regardless....
There's a saying that when you follow the herd, you are follwing nothing but Asses.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 13, 2012)

You haven't noticed our worldwide military bases, george? We have bases in Europe- I'm sorry- did I miss the British military bases in the States?

You think we aren't an empire? We just went into a sovereign nation, occupied it and re-formed its government to mirror ours. You're right- you have no idea at all. 

Enough of this baloney. Let's get back on topic. Are you liking your chances with Mr.Ryan?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone who believes we don't have an empire would do well to read any of Chalmers Johnson's books.

I'm with John - Ryan's social Darwinism will absolutely be the debate. Hopefully it won't be a diversion, because contrary to popular opinion we are not in this depression because the government is in debt.

If there was ever any doubt that Romney is interested in nothing but being president, this should take care of that.


----------



## rgames (Aug 13, 2012)

JohnG @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> rgames @ 12th August 2012 said:
> 
> 
> > like I said, nobody will remember Ryan's platform in two weeks
> ...



Possibly, but likely only in the short term. Romney has already said he disagrees with Ryan's budget. People can accept the fact that Romney doesn't support everything that Ryan wants, so spending money on ads trying to link him to those ideas would be a waste of money.

A candidate can pick a running mate with somewhat different views. In the end, nobody cares.

What percentage of the anti-McCain ads focused on Palin? What percentage of the anti-Obama ads focused on goofball gaffer Biden?

rgames


----------



## rgames (Aug 13, 2012)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> Their numbers just don’t add up."


Neither do the numbers for increasing taxes on wealthy individuals. But that doesn't seem to stop you!

It's all politics - none of the numbers is correct. People want fodder so they can post crap like that on websites like this 

rgames


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 13, 2012)

rgames @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> JohnG @ Mon Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> > rgames @ 12th August 2012 said:
> ...




Was there a widely adopted "Biden budget" in the Democratic party at that time?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 13, 2012)

Richard, it's like we never had the discussion we've had over and over. 

THE NUMBERS DO ADD UP. RAISING THE MARGINAL TAX RATES IS ONLY ONE IMPORTANT STEP.

Get it?


----------



## midphase (Aug 13, 2012)

rgames @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> A candidate can pick a running mate with somewhat different views. In the end, nobody cares.



I honestly believe that Palin quite possibly cost McCain the presidency. Had he aligned himself with someone like perhaps Colin Powell, he might have gained just enough momentum to seal it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 14, 2012)

Romney is endorsing extreme evil social Darwinism with this pick. It is not something you ignore, because it says he will attempt to lead the country farther down the hole we're in.


----------



## Ed (Aug 14, 2012)

And whats this crazyness that Ryan is endorsing Ayn Rand? She's too crazy for "libruls" and atheists to get behind yet she has the same atheist viewpoint that is essentially the same as someone like Richard Dawkins has, when the religions right essentially think of him as the devil. Getting in bed with Rand to me is the most bizzare thing.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 14, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> And whats this crazyness that Ryan is endorsing Ayn Rand? She's too crazy for "libruls" and atheists to get behind yet she has the same atheist viewpoint that is essentially the same as someone like Richard Dawkins has, when the religions right essentially think of him as the devil. Getting in bed with Rand to me is the most bizzare thing.



It means that he's a libertarian pretending to be a Republican because libertarians can't get elected. :lol: In essence Ryan is a Neo-con.

It's the main reason why the Republican party is splintering at the seems. Reagan who was a libertarian realizing that libertarians don't have power decided to blend libertarian values with social conservative values. The result was Neo-Conservatives. Problem being that the Neo-cons still had to deal with the real conservatives who are a throw back from 17th century England. Makes for a very uneasy union, which Mitt Romney in all his glowing wisdom is about the split right down the middle. As soon as Ryan opens his mouth he's gone to piss off a lot of people. Just like Mitt does. That's why Mitt's choice is so baffling. He really needed to get somebody on the ticket that wasn't just like him.


----------



## rgames (Aug 14, 2012)

midphase @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> rgames @ Mon Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> > A candidate can pick a running mate with somewhat different views. In the end, nobody cares.
> ...


Possibly - but Palin was, well, not "National Politics Material". I hope that's a nice way of saying it.

You might disagree with Ryan but he's not as mentally vacuous as Palin.

You can pick someone who has different views and most people won't care, but if you pick a complete moron, people will care (maybe only a little bit). I think Quayle and maybe Biden pushed the limits... Palin clearly was over the limit.

rgames


----------



## José Herring (Aug 14, 2012)

rgames @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> midphase @ Tue Aug 14 said:
> 
> 
> > rgames @ Mon Aug 13 said:
> ...



Biden has gaffs but he's no idiot. He's a fierce debater. More fierce than anybody in politics. He wasn't allowed to shine in the last debates because he was debating Palin and that was hardly a challenge. She could hardly keep people's name straight much less debate issues. 

The Biden Ryan debates will be one for the record books. Biden has already started to prepare himself. He's gearing up for a challenge and there are going to be fireworks. Bad thing is if you've ever heard Ryan actually speak, he's pretty bad at it. He's not even that stupid, but he gets nervous and shifty and can't put together his thoughts in public. Mostly because he knows that his ideas will cost him elections, just like Mitt Romney.

If Dems are smart they force Romney and Ryan to speak. Because every time they do speak their poll numbers go down. :lol: As long as Romney and Ryan just stand there and look pretty they do OK.

But prediction is that both Romney and Ryan are going to be forced to speak and they'll start scaring even die hard republicans away. Of that I have no doubt. Because they really do believe that America would be better off if us common people had no voice. It's as plain as day and when they start stating it openly they'll lose even their base.

Next few months will be interesting.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 14, 2012)

Ryan is a complete moron. A total charlatan. He's not unintelligent, but his beliefs are completely moronic. 

And downright mean.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't want anyone to fix the nations problems, I want free stuff, so keep the same guys in there.
Plus Ryan is boring, Biden is an embarrassment but great for entertainment, with such a terrible record on economics and green investement where bundlers get paid before the taxpayer, I have a funny feeling in a second term we will get represented, as each new administration requires sponsors and the party members feast first, wealthy Liberals have really made themselves a lot of money, so my thoughts are they are actually going to represent everyone this time, not just the AFL-CIO and Enviromentalist sponsors. I already got my free unlimited Dental for pulling the lever the first time, second time maybe since I am in Nevada money will come out after I pull this time.

Just pray that Ryan doesn't bring up the Biden Hedge funds for wealthy politicians, but since this race is rigged and the winners have already been chosen, IMHO, this well known shelter to avoid higher taxes is taboo as the real bosses have set the rules of engagement.

Just like McCains bosses told Palin to not mention this 2006 takeover of the Carribean business, where oddly enough his partners were all indicted, but even as a 3rd tier politician, Biden was outside of the law, now as VP he is an untouchable.

But I don't blame wealthy politicians for wanting to tax themselves, they already know it won't affect their offshore protection, which basically brings the tax rates down to the middle class working families and small businesses at 250k. They are the new evil ones who need to pay their fair share. I remember being rich meant you were a millionaire, now just a middle class hard woking family in Malibu or Manhattan will suffice, plus every doctor, small business owner, and those 270k a year school adminstrators in California, so lets get 'em, they didn't earn those jobs or build their practices/businesses, they need to carry the rich and the poor as that's the American way.

Too bad that I don't have an extra million or so to invest, as Joe Biden and Romney have shown us how to avoid paying your fair share.

Here's a Liberal media outlet, forced to report the truth on occasion as to appear as though they have journalists working there instead of staffed marketers selling ad spaces to corporations.....Don't expect the tax the rich guys crowd will want to read this, but for the middle class guys who the taxes are really meant for, check it out.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q= ... _14Q7_Tt8A

Maybe I can become a Reverend like Al or Jesse and keep my money, they got the game down too.
Reverend Chimuelos Church of FAT Synths where I give sermons on weak Chinese gear, and poorly coded synths, then pass the offering plates and swear I will serve my flock to bring Analog synths or better coding to the masses.... 0oD


----------



## George Caplan (Aug 16, 2012)

chimuelo @ Thu Aug 16 said:


> I don't want anyone to fix the nations problems, I want free stuff, so keep the same guys in there.



free stuff is what the country may vote for. ryan want to know how were going to pay for all that free stuff. this is maybe what chinks romney i dont know. you bet your salary if they win there wont be much in the way of free stuff. i still think romney wins it.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 16, 2012)

That's depressing, I want more free stuff, and having an adminstration that let's Goldman Sachs off of the hook as well the thief from MF Global in the same week, I thought a Wall Street guy like you would approve of this. And this all happens while Congress is on vacation. These guys are brilliant.

It shows you the real Liberal achievements IMHO. Having the Global Banks in your pocket, and three major corporations from manufacturing, banking and insurance industry giants as part of our treasury is something to be brag about. 
I am having difficulty understanding why they are basically silent about their finest hour, and why Ryan is in attack mode but doesn't dare mention the Carribean affairs....? 
Or especially the Wall Street FAT CAT Evil CEOs.....? But I am sure it's the usual hedge bet where GS and MF Global paid lots of cash to the SEC or Super Pac, then gave the Crossraods guys some skins, but not nearly what the Judges and Executioners recieved.

Besides, when I slide my mouse cursor over the various debt numbers on the " debt clock", it reveals the sources up top in the center window. It says the CIA and Eurostat are the sources of information.
I know better than to trust the CIA, But I am sure glad they are on my side, but believing them is like asking Colonel Sanders to watch your Chickens for the weekend while your gone....... :roll:

So I don't believe anything I hear from any of these suits....


----------

